# BAC water still good?



## IpamorelinGuy (Aug 14, 2022)

still waiting on my order of Bac water which is held up for atleast another week or
2...running cjc1295noDAC/ipam 2nd month nd really dont wanna have a 2 week pause during cycle  esp bc its still in the early stages building up in the body..i found a 30ml bottle that is half full from about 3-4 months ago..i know ideally 28 days and bac water shud be replaced but do ya think i can get way with using just for the next 2 weeks or will i be severly degrading the product?


----------



## TiredandHot (Aug 14, 2022)

IpamorelinGuy said:


> still waiting on my order of Bac water which is held up for atleast another week or
> 2...running cjc1295noDAC/ipam 2nd month nd really dont wanna have a 2 week pause during cycle  esp bc its still in the early stages building up in the body..i found a 30ml bottle that is half full from about 3-4 months ago..i know ideally 28 days and bac water shud be replaced but do ya think i can get way with using just for the next 2 weeks or will i be severly degrading the product?


I've used months old bac water, didn't notice anything out of the ordinary compared to fresh bac water.


----------



## Megatron28 (Aug 14, 2022)

I've used BAC water that was opened over 6 months ago quite often and I never had an issue with it.  I store it in my fridge.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 14, 2022)

Yup


----------



## Btcowboy (Aug 14, 2022)

Its fine


----------



## Alex001wong (Aug 19, 2022)

It's all right


----------

